# G19 Night Sight



## bpranney (Jan 26, 2007)

I am looking to get some night sights for my G19, 9mm. I'd like to get opinions, good or bad, on anything you have tried or currently use.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

I like Meprolight NS. Very bright and big white dots in the day.









I also have Trijicons, Warran, Ameriglow and some AroTeks.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I have Ameriglo night sights on my G19 and Glock night sights on my G27.

I really like the Ameriglos. They are very bright, and the rear notch is wider than the Glock brand, which I like.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Meprolights. They seem about the brightest.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another vote for Meps; currently added to all of my Glocks, and one revolver.


----------



## bpranney (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I am going to go ahead and order some. Do they have different color options. I know the Trijicon have green/yellow and green/green.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i have meps on my g19...and i've shot much more consistent and on target with meps than with factory sights..

mine was green/green...
i've been told the other color options are not as bright.....seemed duller than the green option


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

jason0007 said:


> ...mine was green/green...
> i've been told the other color options are not as bright.....seemed duller than the green option


True. Tritium is green and in order to make it a different color like yellow, blue or red it has to be diluted. Yellow is the easiest color so most will still carry a 12yr warrantee and red is about the worst as it generally only has a 5yr warrantee.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I had the red-rear/green-front on one of my Glocks, and won't use that combo again; it didn't seem to be as quick or easy to use as the green/green on my other guns. At some point in the future I might try yellow/green, though.


----------



## Straight_Shooter (Feb 11, 2007)

i have TruGlo TFO sights on my Glock 34 and Meps on the SIG. I like the Meps better. Easier to read during the day. I have trouble with the truglo green sights during the day. But I'm also colorblind so that doesn't help.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I prefer Trijicon on glocks.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I use the trijicon set on my G19 and always had good sight aquisition with them, although in the distant future I might check out the Mepros when these finally burn out.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Another Trijicon fan here. I have them on my HKs. When I had glocks they are wore Trijicon. Honestly its six on one hand, half doz on the other when comparing mepros and trijicon IMHO. They are both quality sights.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Trijicon.

'Nuff said!!!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I also have Trijicons on my G35, green dots front and rear.

They're great, but my only complaint is that they are too low profile. I'm looking into something that's a bit higher on the slide roof.

Pics of mine currently:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone have an unmounted Trijicon Glock front sight at hand? I want to check something, related to this thread.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

I have TRU GLO fiber optic they are not nite sights but they do make them with the trijicon inserts . Seem like a quality product. Picture....







...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Original sights with model paint to brighten it up.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

jwkimber45 said:


> Honestly its six on one hand, half doz on the other when comparing mepros and trijicon IMHO. They are both quality sights.


Sort of: The Triji's and Meps are similar in appearance and function and both are good sights.

However, while the Triji's white outer ring (day sight) is painted on after the vial is sealed, the Meps' white outline is actually white plastic and is sealed.

Meaning, because the Triji's white rings are painted on and exposed, they're susecptible to chemicals during cleaning and, therefore, fairly easily lost. Whereas the Meps are sealed.

If you "wash off" the Triji rings, you can paint them back on by hand with an itty bitty paint brush and some bright white paint.

Something to consider since both systems are similarly priced.

Also, Mep also offers different color combos.


----------

